# [Europe] The most picturesque roads



## european_driver (Sep 1, 2010)

I would like create database of the most beautiful roads in The Europe. The list will be very usable to travelers which like journey by car.
Dear users! I rely on your support in build the list. Please write your propositions in following layout:


> *Country*
> road name: source - destination (environment coast/mountains/lake/city/...etc and eventual cautions)


True "pearls" we will mark five asterisk *****. Photo-reports are very acceptable.


*List of picturesque roads in the Europe:*

*Albania*
- A1: Durres - Kukes (mountains)
- SH3 Elbasan - Pogradec (mountains, Ohrid lake)
- coastal road Vlore-Sarande (coast, mountains)

*Austria*
- L25 (Staller Sattel): Huben - Obersee IT Border (Alps mountains, lakes)
- 107 Hochalpenstrasse: Heligenblut - Fusch (Alps mountains, toll road) *****
- 108: Amerthal - Matrei in Osttirol (Alps mountains, toll tunnel)

*Bulgaria*
- 1/A6 (E79): Sofia - Sandanski (mountains, river) 
- 37: Borino - Buynovo (mountains)
- road from 37 to Trigrad 
- road Vratsa -Zgorigrad (mountains)

*Croatia*
- A1: Sveti Rok - Posedarje (coast, mountains, tunnels)
- D1: Dugopolje - Split (mountains, Adriatic coast)
- D8: Split - Ploce (Adriatic coast, mountains) ***** 
- D8: Zaton - Dubrovnik (Adriatic coast, Dubrovnik city panorame)
- D56: Skradin (hills, lake)
- D66: (E751): Plomin - Opatija (coast, hills)

*Czech Republic*
- I11 (E75): Jablonkov - Mosty u Jablonkova SK border (mountains)
- I38 (E59): Znojmo - Hate A border (buildings, lights)
- I56 (E461): Ostravice - SK border (mountains, lake)
- I52: Pohorelice - Mikulov A border (plain views, hills, lakes)

*France*
- A8: Frejus - Grimaldi
- D23: Gorges du Verdon (mountains)
- D71: Gorges du Verdon (mountains)
- D76: Combe Laval (mountains)
- D118: Gorges de Saint-Georges (mountains)
- D119: Mas d'Azil cave (Ariege, mountains) 
- N202: Lac de Castillon (lake)
- N205 (E25): Passy - Chamonix-Mont-Blanc (Alps mountains)
- D919/D132: Oloron-Sainte-Marie, Arette, Arette Pierre St Marti (Pyrenees mountains)
- D559/D98A: Frejus - Saint-Tropez (coast)
- D902: Col d'Izoard (Alps mountains)
- D952: Gorges du Verdon (mountains)
- D957: Lac de Sainte-Croix (lake)

*Great Britain*
- A20: near Dover (coast)
- A82: Glasgow - Inverness (coast, lakes, mountains, hills)

*Hungary*
- 33: Hortobagy (plain terrains, lakes) 
- 82: Györ - Veszprem (plain terrains, sometimes hills) 
- road through Bukki National Park: Eger - Miscolc (mountains)
- roads along Dunabe in Budapeszt: Pesti also rakpart, Budai also rakpart (city views)

*Italy*: 
- A10: Genova - Grimaldi (coast, mountains) *****
- SR11: Mestre - Venezia (coast, city, harbour)
- SP14/SS14: Monfalcone - Trieste (coast)
- A23: Tolmezzo - Tarvisio (Alps mountains)
- SP44: Obersee A border - Rasun di Sopra (Alps mountains, lakes) 
- SS45bis: Riva del Garda - Salo (lake)
- SP49: Misurina (lake, Alps mountains)
- SP92: on Etna volcano 
- SS145 Sorrentina: Sorrento paeninsula (coast, mountains, city)
- SS241 Nova Levante - Bolzano (mountains) *****
- SR251 Barcis - Cimolais (mountains, river, lake)
- SR352 Aquileia - Grado (coast)
- SS309 Mestre - Chioggia (coast)
- SR479: Scanno - Anversa degli Abruzzi (mountains, lake)
- Via Furlo near Acqualagna (road along Fiume Candigliano, ex SP3, mountains)

*Latvia*
P4: Riga - Ergli (Kangaru hills)

*Montenegro*
- E65: Herceg Novi - Kotor - Tivat (Adriatic coast, mountains) *****
- E65: Budva - Petrovac (Adriatic coast, mountains)
- E65/E851 Sutomore - Bar - Ulcinj(Adriatic coast, mountains)
- E65: Sutomore - Kurill (Shkoder Lake, mountains)
- Road along Shkoder Lake: Virpazar - Vladimir (lake, mountains, dangerous road!)
- Savnik - Zabijak - Kosanica (Tara canyon, mountains) 

*Norway*
- E16: Bergen - Oslo (mountains,fjords,bridges)
- E10: Bjervik - Sorvagen (coast, mountains, fjords) *****
- 70/E39 Atlantic Road: Kristiansund - Molde (coast, mountains, fjords) *****

*Poland*
- DK3: Jelenia Góra - Szklarska Poreba - Jakuszyce CZ border (mountains)
- S6: Gdansk - Gdynia (hills, flore)
- DK7/S7/DK47: Krakow - Zakopane (mountains)
- DK8 Kudowa-Zdroj - Klodzko (mountains)
- DK28 Sanok - Przemyśl (mountains)
- S69: Żywiec - Zwardon (mountains)
- DK87: Piwniczna Zdroj - Stary Sacz (mountains)
- DW717/DW631 Aleje Jerozolimskie: Warsaw (skyscrapers, night lights)
- DW773: Olkusz - Skala (rocks, river)
- DW894: Hoczew, Myczkow, Czarna Gorna (lake, Bieszczady mountains)
- DW897: Tylawa, Komancza, Cisna, Ustrzyki Gorne, Wolosate (Bieszczady mountains)
- DW904/DW908: - Piekna - Konopiska - Rzekszowice (plain views)
- DW941/DW943: Ustron - Wisla - Istebna - Koniakow (mountains)
- DW948: Porabka - Tresna (lake, mountains)

*Romania*
- 7C Transfagarasan: Cartisoara - Curtea de Arges (mountains, opened only in summer season) *****

*Serbia*
- E80: Dimitrovgrad - Nis (mountains, river)

*Slovakia*

- D1: Bratislava (city)
- D1: Liptovsky Mikulas, Poprad, Janovce (view on Tatry mountains)
- 11: Cadca - Zilina (mountains)
- 18: Vrutky - Zilina (mountains)
- 67: Tatranska Javorina - Poprad (Tatry mountains)
- 70: Parnice - Kralovany (mountains, river)
- 520: Tvrdosin - Namestovo (mountains)
- 537: Liptovsky Peter - Tatranská Kotlina (Tatry mountains)
- 584: Zuberec - Liptovsky Mikulas (Tatry mountains)
- 011075: Terchova - Vratna (mountains)

*Slovenia*
- A2: Ljubliana - Jesenice (mountains)
- 101: Trzic - Ljubelj A border (mountains)
- 111: Koper - Izola (coast)

*Spain*
- A92: Almeria - Granada (mountains)
- NA-1370/NA-137: Arette Pierre St Martin FR border - Roncal (Pyrenees mountains)
- N621: Riano - Unquera (mountains, lake)
- N625: Riano - Congas de Onis (mountains, lake)
- Roads to Cain in Picos de Europa National Park

*Sweden*
- E4 Vätterleden: beside Vattern lake 
- E12 Bla vagen: Storuman - NO border (lakes, mountains)

*Switzerland*
- 3/27: St. Moritz - Castasegna I border (lakes,mountains)
 - 19: Oberwald - Realp (Alps mountains) *****
- 212/213 - Visp, Stalden, Tasch (Alps mountains, river)


----------



## GROBIN (Feb 27, 2011)

*between France & Spain*

I love the road between Oloron-Sainte-Marie - Arette - La Pierre Saint-Martin ski resort - Isaba/Izaba - Roncal 

Polish DK8 between Kudowa-Zdrój & Kłodzko is also very, very nice 

English M20 when approaching Dover is also nice.

More later


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

In Italy I would for sure choose SS45bis "Gardesana occidentale", running along the western shore of Garda lake, often inside tunnels dug few meters from the waters:










And you cannot leave out SS145 "Sorrentina", running along the Sorrento paeninsula and Amalfi coast:


----------



## european_driver (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for your first propositions. Please write also, what traveler will see when drive on this road for example mountains, sea lake, rocks, flora, city architecture ect.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Italy:
SS241 Nova Levante - Bolzano (Trentino - Alto Adige)
The road runs in the bottom of a narrow canyon. Tis is one of the most spectacular points:









SR251 Barcis - Cimolais (Friuli - Venezia Giulia)
The road runs along Barcis lake and Cellina river.

























A23 Tolmezzo - Tarvisio (Friuli - Venezia Giulia)

























SR352 Aquileia - Grado (Friuli - Venezia Giulia)









SS309 Mestre - Chioggia (Veneto)









SP92 on Etna volcano (Sicily)


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

We've not got a lot to contribute to this one, sorry


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

But you have the roads running on the dams and near other hydraulic structures


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

SR479 Near Scanno (L'Aquila) - Abruzzo, inside the gorge formed by Sagittario river:









Same road, near Villalago, inside the Sagittario gorge. This is Sagittario lake:









Same road, near Anversa degli Abruzzi (visible at the right):









Trivia about Anversa degli Abruzzi. "Anversa" is the Italian name of the Belgian city Antwerp, so "degli Abruzzi" (of Abruzzo) was added to avoid misunderstandings.


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

Coccodrillo said:


> But you have the roads running on the dams and near other hydraulic structures


Well yes but they're all boring duel-carriageways with a view on... water. It's not terribly exciting and it doesn't compare well to, for instance, the coastal road from Amalfi to Sorrento (I used to live in Salerno so I'm very familiar with that extraordinarily pretty part of Italy).


----------



## gmacruyff (Oct 16, 2010)

I dont have photos,but somebody could download them and show 2 beauties:-

1.Bergen to Oslo
2.St Moritz,heading south.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

I edited my first contribution with pictures.


----------



## european_driver (Sep 1, 2010)

gmacruyff said:


> 1.Bergen to Oslo
> 2.St Moritz,heading south.


Please write numbers of roads. From Bergen to Oslo lead several roads :nuts:. What you can see beside these roads?


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

italystf said:


> Italy:
> 
> SR251 Barcis - Cimolais (Friuli - Venezia Giulia)
> 
> A23 Tolmezzo - Tarvisio (Friuli - Venezia Giulia)


nice.  friuli - venezia giulia is very beautiful region.


----------



## gmacruyff (Oct 16, 2010)

Bergen to Oslo on E16.(you can view any bit of it,at "street view"level on the google map).You see mountains,fjords,bridges etc

The road,south of St Moritz,changes name,as you go through a range of villages.Stunning views of lakes mountains.

p.s.another eye raiser is the road from Svetl Vlas,down to Sunny Beach(Bulgaria).You can see this,under "Black sea resorts",in the Bulgaria forum(dont know the name of the road).It has a mountain on one side,black sea on the other and a dual carriageway with palm trees in the middle.


----------



## Schweden (Jan 5, 2008)

*Sweden:* E12 between Storuman and the Norweigan border (also known as Blå vägen, "the blue road").


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

Bulgaria 
E-79 nationalroad Dlona Dykania - Sandanski, lots of mountains and steep rocks. 
You see the Rila mountain, the Pirin mountain and the western mountains from that road, the rila mountain in Dupnica looks similar to Jesenice in Slovenia, it always reminded me to that. 

Struma motorway
There are great hills there aswell and an incredible view to the Vitosha mountain.

Ljulin motorwaay

E- 80 nationalroad: Great mountainvalley close to the border.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Slovenia: 
A2 - Ljubliana - Jesenice
One of my favourites, the peaks that can be seen there just wake up deep feelings in humans, the beautiful storzic is a true highlight.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Serbia:
Nis - Dimitrovgrad:
Great landscape there, lots of rocks and steep walls in that gorge with 13 tunnels, after that part the hills turn more gentle but are still very picturesqueue and the landscape looks very countrylike and wild, much different to some treeless parts in europe.


----------



## makaveli6 (Aug 25, 2009)

The most picturesique road in Latvia, for sure is P4 (Rīga - Ērgļi) in Kangaru hills. Unfortunetly i don't have any pictures.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Ireland, any road


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Another one from Norway.

E-10 from Bjervik to the tip of Lofoten. What you are seeing: mountains, mountains, mountains, mountains, some sea and hills.




























The road running across the middle of this picture is e-10: http://www.flickr.com/photos/gilgameshh/3859930255/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/


Streetview: http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Lofot...d=HN__dMukn01-V9-1mri1wQ&cbp=12,52.71,,0,1.29


----------



## whatever... (Feb 23, 2006)

Easily, the Adriatic highway running along the entire coastline of Croatia.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

I published on the Romanian thread some pics from Transfăgărășan road...














































More pictures here.


----------



## european_driver (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ Amizing photos :eek2:


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Slovenia: Mangart road 

http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=Pot+902&daddr=Pot+902&hl=sl&ll=46.433953,13.6203&spn=0.036853,0.090551&sll=46.438389,13.620558&sspn=0.03685,0.090551&geocode=FT9dxAIdrWzPAA%3BFbKixAIdtibQAA&mra=ls&t=m&z=14


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

Those photos from Romania are stunning!

Switzerland has some truly awesome landscapes, but the views are so limited. Every time I'm in Switzerland I love it at first, but then later I get slightly claustrophobic  There's no horizon..!


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Slagathor said:


> Those photos from Romania are stunning!
> 
> Switzerland has some truly awesome landscapes, but the views are so limited. Every time I'm in Switzerland I love it at first, but then later I get slightly claustrophobic  There's no horizon..!


When I moved from my hometown in hilly Central Italy to Bologna, when I was 19, I felt the opposite: too much horizon, I felt agoraphobic


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

These are some of the most scenic roads I know which are close to my hometown. I like dramatic views of mountains as you will see 

The LR-250 in the Leza River Canyon (_Cañón del río Leza_):









The A-2122 and BU-530 next to the Ebro river:


















The SO-830 climbing down the Santa Inés mounain pass offers great views of the infinite pine woods of Soria:









Funnily enough the northern side (LR-333) is much more arid:









The northern part of Burgos province has some of the best landscapes I've seen. Here's a picture of the BU-550 where you can see part of the valley of Mena, where the Kingdom of Castile was born.









For those who like History: This is the exact place where Castile was born: http://g.co/maps/546fu

Green hills and trees, which differ a lot from the stereotypical idea of Castile (arid plains filled with fields of wheat).


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Slagathor said:


> Those photos from Romania are stunning!
> 
> Switzerland has some truly awesome landscapes, but the views are so limited. Every time I'm in Switzerland I love it at first, but then later I get slightly claustrophobic  There's no horizon..!


I know what you mean, when I'm in the Alps I feel similar. But most Swiss actually live at least a few Kilometers from the Alps, so you actually have a nice background.

Many roads in my region look like this:








Not nearly as spectacular but still very beautiful.


----------



## Nordic20T (Sep 28, 2011)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I made a video of the road to *Stechelberg* the last time I was there.


Did you go to the Schilthorn, visiting Mr. Bond? 

Here's a pic of Swiss A6 Thun - Spiez.


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

The Wine Roads in Goriška Brda in Slovenia there is a wonderful view over the Brda region, a vista of hills, churches, villages, vineyards, and orchards of cherries, peaches, apricots, and figs.


----------



## mappero (Aug 25, 2008)

g.spinoza said:


> In Italy I would for sure choose SS45bis "Gardesana occidentale", running along the western shore of Garda lake, often inside tunnels dug few meters from the waters:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have done that one in summer 2010 !!! Amazing experience!


----------



## Ayceman (Mar 18, 2009)

Besides the Tranfăgărășan, there are 2 more great mountain roads in Romania:

Transalpina:









http://www.summitpost.org/images/original/652382.jpg









Bicaz Gorge:


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Eggental in South Tyrol.The main road between Bolzano and Cortina,or lets say it was cause unfortunately the tunnel is now complete and the old road is history hno:


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

^^Is it still open for vehicles or has it been shut down?


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

g.spinoza said:


> ^^Is it still open for vehicles or has it been shut down?


I´am not sure cause i was 2009 last time there and the second part was still open but some dudes who were there this or last year say the complete road thru the canyon is now barried.there is another very interesting road near to this road that also goes thru a canyon.when you drive down the nigerpass(passo *****) and not taking the main road but hitting left near the village of Tiers you find a road with a 24% climb that goes thru a canyon,very small and not very well known so mostly you are alone - here some kind of a map 



i try to find few of my pictures but i am not sure that i have some cause i cant remeber that we ever stopped there :nuts:


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ Thanks for the interesting info. Bolzano not so far from here so I might give it a shot... but first I have to buy a motorcycle, I'm not going thru canyons with my car


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

g.spinoza said:


> ^^ Thanks for the interesting info. Bolzano not so far from here so I might give it a shot... but first I have to buy a motorcycle, I'm not going thru canyons with my car


If you have a cabriolet or a spider such as a mx5 mazda you can have a lot of fun driving such roads - i am a passioned motorcycle driver but you can also have a lot of fun whan you get the right car


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

South Ramp of Passo Lucomagno - Lago Luzzone 



Oberalppass with view on Andermatt 



Gental(Switzerland,near Sustenpass)


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Schwarwaldalp(Switzerland,near Grimselpass)





Logarska Dolina / Slovenija 


Passo Gardena,for me the #1 in the Dolomiti region :banana2:


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Some nice roads in Slovenia:


_Igla, road to Logarska valley, betwen Solčava and Luče_

http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=Lu%C4%8De,+Luce,+Slovenija&daddr=Logarska+Dolina,+Sol%C4%8Dava,+Slovenija&hl=sl&ie=UTF8&ll=46.390043,14.693527&spn=0.294111,0.727158&sll=46.354735,14.744777&sspn=0.294302,0.727158&geocode=FS9RwwIdyfzgACltDXtx9VFlRzGNYhiP4PmhDw%3BFZlMxAIdNGrfACmL8tRzo6x6RzHwyarOHvgACg&oq=Logarska+dolina&mra=ls&t=m&z=11


















_Logarska valley_




_Lučine, Škofja Loka-Gorenja vas_

http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=%C5%A0kofja+Loka&daddr=Pot+210&hl=sl&ie=UTF8&sll=46.085138,14.206696&sspn=0.29575,0.727158&geocode=FSVuwAIdME3aACkbOSoIEMZ6RzGVKHl7zlfaRw%3BFQCEvwId9tbXAA&oq=Gorenja+vas&mra=dme&mrsp=1&sz=11&t=m&z=11


Tour de Slovenie 2009 - Lučine by peter++, on Flickr


_ Bohinjska Bistrica-Petrovo Brdo_

http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=bohinjska+bistrica&daddr=46.2131528,13.9980724+toetrovo+Brdo&hl=sl&sll=46.230441,14.033318&sspn=0.147485,0.363579&geocode=FZgRwgIdEejUACkR53nJV-16RzFAxKrOHvgACg%3BFSAowQId-JfVACmLqU0hOex6RzEwu5E1HPgAEw%3BFQAowQIdg5fVAA&mra=dvme&mrsp=1&sz=12&via=1&t=m&z=12











_Bovec-Predel_

http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=Bovec&daddr=Strmec+na+Predelu&hl=sl&ll=46.390635,13.594551&spn=0.073527,0.181789&sll=46.408984,13.603992&sspn=0.073502,0.181789&geocode=Fb4PwwIdQsvOACm1dQeLrWd6RzGA7D-CHPgABA%3BFdBKxAIdKDDPAA&mra=dme&mrsp=1&sz=13&t=m&z=13


Log pod Mangrtom by happy.apple, on Flickr


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

*Transfăgărășan, Romania:*


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Some more gorges from France...
> 
> Mas d'Azil cave - D 119 (Ariège)


a road through a cave.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

That is so cool. If I'd known about that I would have taken the 50 kilometer detour on my trip to Andorra a couple of years ago, as I drove south on A66 / N20.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Zagor666 said:


> Where exactly is this road?we were driving from the western lago garda road from limone up to tremosine and back to the lake on to gargnano but that wasn´t this road


The road is this one:
http://goo.gl/maps/hEQUU

but in Google maps it's simplified and sometimes wrong. Openstreetmap's more accurate:
http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=45.772&lon=10.76257&zoom=16&layers=M

You probably drove this one:
http://goo.gl/maps/2rXVW

which is nice, but not as fascinating as the other one


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

g.spinoza said:


> The road is this one:
> http://goo.gl/maps/hEQUU
> 
> but in Google maps it's simplified and sometimes wrong. Openstreetmap's more accurate:
> ...


Thanks  that is a must drive for the next time.i said a million times,its always better to ask local people then to buy or read some traveller books :nuts:


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Zagor666 said:


> Thanks  that is a must drive for the next time.i said a million times,its always better to ask local people then to buy or read some traveller books :nuts:


I'm not really a "local". I discovered this road by sheer chance, we just wanted to get to Pieve di Tremosine for a hike and GPS showed us this route.

Next time you are near Garda lake, you could get off your bike and walk the "Strada del Ponale" from Riva to Biacesa di Ledro. It was a road until mid '90s when a tunnel bypass opened. Now it's an amazing foot-bicycle path:


----------



## crimio (Dec 23, 2012)

Great lake!


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

crimio said:


> Great lake!


Yeah  around the garda lake you can do 1.000 things :cheers:


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

*Slovenia:
*
Napoleon's bridge and Soča river in Kobarid

http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=Neznana+cesta&daddr=Kobarid&hl=sl&ll=46.24546,13.585753&spn=0.011857,0.01929&sll=46.245238,13.585196&sspn=0.011857,0.01929&geocode=FTikwQId8VzPAA%3BFe-fwQIdKUTPAA&t=h&mra=dme&mrsp=1&sz=16&z=16










Kobarid-Bovec, this photo was taken near Bovec.

http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=Kobarid&daddr=Ravni+Laz&hl=sl&ll=46.298797,13.541679&spn=0.189523,0.308647&sll=46.256203,13.573952&sspn=0.094835,0.154324&geocode=FWGdwQIdkDvPAA%3BFR0bwwId7xDPAA&oq=Bovec&t=h&mra=dme&mrsp=0&sz=13&z=12










Predmeja-Lokavec

http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=Predmeja,+Ajdov%C5%A1%C4%8Dina,+Slovenija&daddr=Lokavec,+Ajdov%C5%A1%C4%8Dina,+Slovenija&hl=sl&ie=UTF8&ll=45.922856,13.896503&spn=0.09541,0.154324&sll=46.298797,13.541679&sspn=0.189523,0.308647&geocode=FaEOvQId1ejTACltBXO_kx17RzGK-O7D8rJ1FA%3BFQ5nvAIdH8zTACnb5e0Voh57RzF1RvEQh4n_bw&oq=Lokavec&t=h&mra=ls&z=13


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

2nd picture looks entirely if it were in Switzerland ...


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ We both have the Alps.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Verso said:


> ^^ We both have the Alps.


And that's about it. :cheers:
Swiss Alps and Slovenian Alps are quite different


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Other than height, what is different?


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Verso said:


> ^^ Other than height, what is different?


Snow&glaciers; composition of rocks; morphology of valleys; that kind of things :cheers:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ True, but not all Swiss mountains are high enough to have glaciers, and there is snow in our mountains most of the year. What do you mean with morphology of valleys?


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow-cool places!


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Verso said:


> ^^ True, but not all Swiss mountains are high enough to have glaciers, and there is snow in our mountains most of the year. What do you mean with morphology of valleys?


Come on, I was only joking. Apart from putting a dozen emoticon, I don't know how to render the tone.

I don't know what to say, but I would never mix up Switzerland and Slovenia. They are different, they _feel_ different. I'm not saying I prefer one or the other.


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Road to the Morskie Oko (Poland)

however car traffic is not allowed






















































and other roads in Tatras:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Nice Polish mountains. :cheers:



g.spinoza said:


> Come on, I was only joking. Apart from putting a dozen emoticon, I don't know how to render the tone.
> 
> I don't know what to say, but I would never mix up Switzerland and Slovenia. They are different, they _feel_ different. I'm not saying I prefer one or the other.


Ok, I thought we were talking about Alpine landscape (because most of Switzerland indeed looks like that photo).


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

"Zakopianka" Kraków-Zakopane(Tatry) road


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

---


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Slovenia, Vršič pass

http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=Trenta,+Tolmin,+Slovenija&daddr=Kranjska+Gora,+Slovenija&hl=sl&ll=46.435727,13.762436&spn=0.189049,0.308647&sll=46.445309,13.758831&sspn=0.047254,0.077162&geocode=Fa-5wwIdM93RACmPOB-7LGJ6RzGWr_vWZklZcg%3BFTFMxQIdclrSACn1ig-Y5Xx6RzHend-7guIQ3A&oq=Kranjska+gora&t=h&mra=ls&z=12


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Slovenia, A1, Viaduct Črni Kal

http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=A1&daddr=A1&hl=sl&ie=UTF8&ll=45.560939,13.865175&spn=0.024008,0.038581&sll=45.566558,13.868008&sspn=0.024005,0.038581&geocode=FZchtwIdqFfTAA%3BFetjtwIdUqfTAA&oq=%C4%8Crni+kal&t=h&mra=dme&mrsp=1&sz=15&z=15









by weatherphotos


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Old picture of A2 Ljubljana-Novo mesto, this is my favorite highway in Slovenia.


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Bosnia-Hercegovina, Banja Luka-Jajce, Canyon of Vrbas river.

http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=Banja+Luka,+Republika+Srpska,+Bosna+in+Hercegovina&daddr=Jajce,+Federacija+Bosne+i+Hercegovine,+Bosna+in+Hercegovina&hl=sl&ll=44.525885,17.225189&spn=0.782267,1.234589&sll=45.93205,14.953766&sspn=0.76315,1.234589&geocode=FWk4qwId960GASkFa80sBgNeRzFdGe7fgDL-cw%3BFV6SpAId_YkHASlvx0q3wTVeRzEGiV0EZcQMsg&oq=Jajce&t=h&mra=ls&z=10


Vrbas River by ClaudioAngelini, on Flickr



























by-bhbus.net


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

Stunning road in Bosnia!


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Highway A18 Catania-Messina, Sicily - Italy*


_with Etna vulcan_










http://www.meteoweb.eu


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Highway A18 Catania-Messina, Sicily - Italy*


_Toll both of Giarre (province of Catania) with Etna eruption_










source: http://mariagabriellaleonardi.blogspot.it/2010_10_01_archive.html











fonte: www.youreporter.it


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

Sicevac gorge in Serbia










Djerdap gorge in Serbia and Romania


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Highway A29 Palermo-Mazara del Vallo - Sicily (italy)*










by  Associazione Acmos on Flickr











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3602346781


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Slovenia, highway A1 near Razdrto


----------



## Broccolli (May 30, 2010)




----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

Slovenia, Kamnik and Savinja Alps
https://maps.google.si/maps/place?c...g2=DTUrToYRj01bEz_oNj61yA&dtab=0&ui=maps_mini



kozorog said:


> _Jezersko_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## piotr71 (Sep 8, 2009)

Pieskowa skała, DW 773.


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

Last weekend I drove the Schwarzwaldhochstrasse, the road between Baden-Baden and Freudenstadt:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Slovenia

Highway A2 in a background village Ljubno and Julian Alps.

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Ljubno,+Radovljica,+Slovenija&hl=sl&ll=46.313294,14.253066&spn=0.011842,0.01929&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=54.928982,79.013672&oq=Ljubno&t=h&hnear=Ljubno,+Slovenija&z=16


















by-bogdan118


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

Italy

Highway A23.



























by-http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/8563995333/


----------



## kozorog (May 21, 2010)

by-http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/8563995333/


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ Triglav and Rjavina? Nice.


----------



## volodaaaa (Apr 9, 2013)

Near Gradište, Serbia on road E-80 between Niš and Sofia. Love the tunnel.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Isn't the North Cape overrated? I mean it's a special geographic place, but in terms of scenery, Troms or Lofoten (or Kystriksveien) seems to be much more spectacular.


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E (Oct 26, 2007)

North Cape in itself is not worth many days of driving, if that is what you mean. But it is a nice cliff in the ocean where the midnight sun can be enjoyed, almost* the northernmost point in Europe, which could have been quite lonely save the tourists...

The thing is, though, that there are thousands of places with dramatic/ scenic views in Norway. As far as nature goes, I would argue that Norway, like most other places where extreme heat is normally not an issue, is best experienced by foot or small boats. If you want to experience the country by car, try to get somewhere on the map that the tourist industry is _not_ highlighting. At least within 150 km from the coast from Stavanger to the Russian border (~3000 km by car), it is almost impossible to go wrong, at least if you do not mind the weather....



Some (almost) random places which I suspect are mostly off the beaten path of/ completely unknown to most international, and even Norwegian tourists..:








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl












Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl












Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl












Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl












Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl












Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl












Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl












Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl





*The far less spectacular Knivskjellodden nearby is 1600 m further to the north in Western Europe, and then there are Svalbard and Franz Josef's land.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

54°26′S 3°24′E said:


> At least within 150 km from the coast from Stavanger to the Russian border (~3000 km by car), it is almost impossible to go wrong, at least if you do not mind the weather....


I've been all along the coast from Odda to Trondheim and have to agree, it's all amazing. 

Kystriksveien is something worth considering for this summer. But I'm reserved for making plans into the future, weather does have an impact when traveling to Norway. I'll just decide last minute where to go. I've been to Norway three times: 2014, 2016 & 2018, every time in June and I had amazing weather every time. But this is not particularly standard, though I suppose June is generally more favorable than July or August? But maybe I was just lucky, I had virtually no rain at all during those trips.


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E (Oct 26, 2007)

June is on average slightly drier, but also somewhat cooler, than July in most places in Norway. August is most places wetter and cooler than July, but in Trondheim it is on average in between June and July in terms of weather. For hikers it should be noted that there can be considerable amounts of snow remaining at higher elevations in June.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I see that the average precipitation at Sandnessjøen is 73 mm in June and about 1,200 mm per year. Almost half of that of Bergen. Though not the entire coast of Norway sees as much rain as Bergen, Ålesund is already much closer to Sandnessjøen than Bergen in terms of precip.


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E (Oct 26, 2007)

The level of precipitation varies vastly over relatively short distances many places in Norway due to topography. there are for instance significant local differences within the city of Trondheim. Bergen happens to be located at an unfortunate location, and is infamous in Norway for its rain. The wettest place in Norway with a meteorological station is Brekke at Sognefjorden, though, with an annual average of 3575 mm. The driest location is Sjåk, sheltered at the eastern side of the mountains, with only 275 mm/a.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

54°26′S 3°24′E said:


> North Cape in itself is not worth many days of driving, if that is what you mean. But it is a nice cliff in the ocean where the midnight sun can be enjoyed, almost* the northernmost point in Europe, which could have been quite lonely save the tourists...
> 
> The thing is, though, that there are thousands of places with dramatic/ scenic views in Norway. As far as nature goes, I would argue that Norway, like most other places where extreme heat is normally not an issue, is best experienced by foot or small boats. If you want to experience the country by car, try to get somewhere on the map that the tourist industry is _not_ highlighting. At least within 150 km from the coast from Stavanger to the Russian border (~3000 km by car), it is almost impossible to go wrong, at least if you do not mind the weather....
> 
> ...


I've been to Svalbard and it's beautiful indeed. Not so much for roads, though.


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Isn't the North Cape overrated? I mean it's a special geographic place, but in terms of scenery, Troms or Lofoten (or Kystriksveien) seems to be much more spectacular.


Anyway, it is a place of pilgrimage especially to Italians and Germans. Long queues are rushing there and back on the E6 in August. If you step 50 kilometers away from the E6, the number of I and D registered cars drops substantially. 

I would say that the North Cape is not overrated, but it should not be the only place to visit in the northern Norway. One of my suggestions is the road 889 to Havøysund.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

I have been to Norway once for an ice driving expedition in winter at -27 degrees celsius. Next week I am going to Norway the second time (finally) and explore with my own car. I'm really stoked and hoping for good weather. We will put our car on the Holland-Norway line ferry and will be traveling in Norway for about 2 weeks. I spent a lot of time preparing so hopefully everything will work out. We have the autopass, autopass for ferry and I even pre-booked the most expensive parking spot in the middle of nowhere so we can hike to the Trolltunga some day 🙈


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E (Oct 26, 2007)

Ni3lS said:


> I even pre-booked the most expensive parking spot in the middle of nowhere so we can hike to the Trolltunga some day 🙈


Since I was not able to warn you in advance to drop the perhaps no. # 1 Instagram trap in Norway, I can only advise you to start extremely early and use good shoes. I mean, it is nice, but not nice enough for me to stand hours in queue to take a silly selfie.




__





#trolltunga hashtag on Instagram • Photos and videos


213K Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 'trolltunga' hashtag




www.instagram.com




A fun fact is that Trolltunga's fame started as late as 2010.

But, at least Trolltunga allows me to stay on topic ;-)
















å


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Oh I'm 100% aware, I've seen many videos on it and it's why I did extensive research on how to get there, timing, gear, etc. It's a conscious decision to go see the instagram trap  We are well equipped with everything waterproof and do expect some snow up top. In the end if you go to P2 at Trolltunga you pay 20 Eur or so less but you have to hike 7-8 kilometers more in total of which a 450m ascent (the switchback road) if I'm not mistaken. If you take the shuttle from there it's actually costing you more than parking at P3. P3 parking is around 65 EUR all in. But there are limited spots available so you have to reserve ahead...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Is it the most expensive parking at a rural facility in Europe?


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Maybe.. But what can you expect from a collaboration between Norway and a Swiss company 🙃 (I believe the constructor and operator of the toll road + parking lot is a Swiss company)


----------

